# كل ما تريد أن تعرفه عن Cdma من أ ---> ي



## looking4job (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحبم
الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أما بعد,

لكل من يريد أن يعرف ال 
CDMA من الألف الى الياء
فليحمل الملف المرفق فهو ملف كامل عن CDMA وفيه


Introduction to Spread Spectrum Communications 
Three Types of Spread Spectrum Communications 
Direct Sequence Spread Spectrum 
Implementing CDMA Technology 
Input data 
Generating Pseudo-Random Codes 
Code Correlation 
Pseudo-Noise Spreading 
Processing Gain 
Transmitting Data 
Complex Modulation 
Working with Complex Data 
Summing Many Channels Together 
Receiving Data 
Demodulation 
Code Acquisition and Lock 
Correlation and Data Despreading 
Automatic Power Control 
Near/Far Problem 
System Capacity 
Interference Rejection 
Combating Interference 
System Operation 
Pilot Codes 
Communication Channels 
Pilot Ramp Up 
System Idle 
Paging Groups and Sleep Cycles 
Call Setup 
Call Processing 
Call Teardown


ولقد جمعت لكم بعض المقالات العربية عن هذا الموضوع
فقط اضغط على العنوان

عالم جديد من الاتصالات متعددة الوسائط والخدمات: ما هو نظام CDMA ؟

الوصول المتعدد بالنظام الكودي Code division multiple access (CDMA)


لاتنسوني بدعائكم​


----------



## looking4job (2 ديسمبر 2006)

لأ حول ولأ قوة الأ بالله العلي العظيم

11 واحد حمل الملف ولأ واحد قال شكرا" أو

Thank you brother


----------



## mmhkk2002 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله .. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أكيد أعجبتنا هذه المشاركة ..
الف شكر لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة ..


----------



## motronix (2 ديسمبر 2006)

يجزيك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## looking4job (2 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكر مروركم


----------



## looking4job (4 ديسمبر 2006)

يرفع للفائدة


----------



## هائل (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا الله واياك بعلمك


----------



## looking4job (8 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكرك يا أخي هائل


----------



## looking4job (9 ديسمبر 2006)

يرفع للفائدة


----------



## عمر حسن (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جعله الله في موازين حسانتك


----------



## looking4job (11 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## solyxyz777 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ايمن (12 ديسمبر 2006)

thank u very much.......
it's very good file


----------



## م/ايمن (12 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا.......................


----------



## looking4job (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا" لمروركم


----------



## madridieng (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور يامااااان


----------



## looking4job (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الألماس (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saifalseedi (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## أحمد محمدالعبد (24 ديسمبر 2006)

أرجو مساعدتى لحل هذا التطبيق
هو عبارة عن فكرة اريد تنفيذها وهى عبارة عن ناقورة مياه بأحد الملاهى المعروفة
تعمل بموتور مزود بpump قدرة الموتور7.5kw _1500 rpm
_380v ..
المطلوب ربط سرعة الموتور بأشارة صوت من خرج كاست عادى لجعل المياة المندفعة من النافورة
تتغير بالذيادة والنقصان على حسب مستوى الصوتالخارج من الكاسيت

أرجو مساعدتى بطرح افكاركم واتمنى ان تكون مزوده بالمكونات الدائرة المطلوبه واى اقتراح أخر اذا كان تخيلى غير مناسب للفكرة

وشكراا على حسن تعاونكم واتمنى ان اكون من أحد اصدقائكم..​

م. أحمد العبد
العاشر من رمضان
eng_elabd2006***********
ahmed_elabd*************
0106285160​


----------



## manal_85 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you


----------



## looking4job (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوتي الأعزاء


----------



## اسماء احمد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## looking4job (2 يناير 2007)

مشكورين لمروركم


----------



## looking4job (14 يناير 2007)

مشكورين لمروركم


----------



## looking4job (21 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوتي الأعزاء


----------



## meshomat (31 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم انا الصراحة قسم ميكانيكا بس محتاجه لواحد صحبى بيعمل المشروع فى الموضوع دا جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## emad bakhit (31 يناير 2007)

ما هزه الروعه


----------



## eng ahmed saad (31 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً على الموضوع كنت أحتاجه


----------



## looking4job (3 فبراير 2007)

thank you all


----------



## engrabdulaziz (6 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر اخووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## looking4job (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا" على مرورك


----------



## البريئ (27 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك على المشاركه القيمه ولكن ياليت لو تزدنا بصور توضيحيه


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (27 فبراير 2007)

thanks for you


----------



## عامر هاتف رشيد (1 مارس 2007)

دعائي لك بالخير


----------



## doujate (16 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر لك


----------



## ابوعبدالله22 (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخوي


----------



## كلمة المرور (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جزيلا على الموضوع المتميز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## anwaar (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.ماهر (4 أغسطس 2007)

looking4job قال:


> أشكر مروركم


 


مشكور أخي الكريم لك و لكل من يضع أية بصمة في هذا المنتدى المفيد

أخوك ماهر


----------



## bebo13 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مشاركة قيمة جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## FAHDEDDINE (14 سبتمبر 2007)

baraka laho fika ya akhi ;merci bcp mon frere


----------



## -=amr=- (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا.......................


----------



## madridieng (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور كتيير يا مان


----------



## electrichuman (21 سبتمبر 2007)

طيب لماذا الزعل
لا تنتظر الشكر من العبد واطلب الاجر من رب العبد


----------



## ابو الحتوف (21 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وليوفقك الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح


----------



## rafidalashor (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخوي


----------



## سيد البطحاء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank you so much


----------



## magicmoon (9 أكتوبر 2007)

it's very good file


----------



## البريئ (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## هايم دائم (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 


الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## kaz (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ليلى عباد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسي اوي على مجهودك كل اللي قدمتو كنت بامس الحاجة اليه .الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا

تحياتى


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## أميرة2008 (17 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa.k (21 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ..وان شاء الله عندما انتهي من قراءته اكتب شكر تاني


----------



## tata2 (3 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## بلال العبد (3 يونيو 2010)

الف شكرا وتحية لمشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## حميدعلوان (11 أكتوبر 2012)

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه واثابك


----------



## abbas 76 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ........................................................................... جزيلا على المجهود


----------

